# Lamb throwing up all cud



## Moomoo1024 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello! I have a bottle raised lamb who was born in February. I rescued him, so he's the only lamb that I have, but he lives with my goat herd and mini horse. He eats all day and still gets one bottle in the morning. I've been noticing for a while that he had been "cud spilling", but it seems to have gotten much worse. It started with just some cud on his face and dribbles all the time, but now every night he spits out a shocking amount of cud in big piles in the bedding (like an amount that seems way too much for his little body... I'll try to attach a picture). I feel like it's definitely more than would just "spill" out of his mouth from teeth or jaw issues... It seems like he must be kind of vomiting it all out. I don't want him to loose weight, so any ideas about how to resolve this would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Grant (Apr 26, 2020)

Is he losing weight.  It could be overeating.  You could try some milk of magnesia or baking soda.


----------



## Moomoo1024 (Apr 26, 2020)

I used to weigh him weekly make sure that he was gaining weight (again, he was a rescue so he came to me skin and bones). I'll start weighing him again. I don't think it's over heating because it hasn't gotten very hot here (yesterday was our first day over 80) and he has lots of shade. I'll try the baking soda. Thank you


----------



## Moomoo1024 (Apr 26, 2020)

I cleaned out the house yesterday, so this was all from last night. You can see what I mean by a shocking amount... Not dribbling out of his mouth


----------



## Grant (Apr 26, 2020)

http://smallmeadowfarm.blogspot.com/2007/10/new-treatments-for-sick-sheep_05.html.  
You might take a look here also.   Seems pretty similar.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 27, 2020)

That's way too much. Try baking soda and also worm him with a broad spectrum wormer. I won't advise which as different worms are endemic in different locations. Ask your local 'large animal' vet or any neighbour who keeps sheep as to the best agent to use.

Personally I'd keep him separate from any other animals for a day or two and offer him lamb creep (lamb nuts) in limited amounts, too.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------

